# Advice Sought: One TiVo won't display programs of another despite being networked



## Mike Kornblum (Nov 25, 2007)

I have two TiVos that were networked successfully for more than 6 months, but now one of them can no longer "see" the other's saved programs to play or transfer. I'm hoping someone on the forum can suggest what I can do. Here's more detail.

1) TiVo One (downstairs) is Model TCD130040 running software version 9.1-01-2-130 and networked using a Linksys USB200M USB2.0 network adaptor wired to my router. It is successfully accessing the internet and can "see" the programs recorded on the upstairs TiVo

2) TiVo Two (upstairs) is Model TCD540080 running software version 9.1-01-2-540 and networked using a TiVo Wireless G USB Adaptor for Series2DVRs. It is successfully accessing the internet. It recognizes the existence of the downstairs TiVo, but insists it has NO recorded programs when in fact there are 80-90 hours of such programs.

Both TiVos are properly tagged for "allowing transfers" and "enabling downloads" at TiVo Central/manage my account. Since each TiVo shows it's networked correctly and can see the other, I'm at a loss to know why "upstairs" does not recognize the programs on "downstairs" that I'd like to be able to transfer. 

One additional clue: My TiVo desktop software (version 2.3a) is having a similar problem. It can see the content from the upstairs TiVo fine, but when I ask it to list content from the downstairs one, it reports that, "There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR. Not enough storage is available to process this command."

In "Settings, " the downstairs TiVo reports a variable storage capacity of "up to 142 hours." On the "medium quality" setting, it reports a capacity of about 85 hours. That's probably about how much video I currently have stored on the hard drive. 

Do you think I need to delete some video in order to get the transfer function to work, or is there some other issue?

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Mike Kornblum


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Try restarting both units.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Also, check your router/LAN.

I had this exact problem sprout up one day. It turned out my router died.


----------



## bghmsh (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a twist on this : I have 4 tivo's : HD - HD (3) 2 x series 2I have 1 out at the Jacuzzi (i know dont ask) and i use it as a pull server from the other 3 Today it has vanished form the network (It is my only wireless connection) It updates with the tivo server just fine , downloads new program listing fine , but cannot see the other 3 tivos and they (and the PC) can't5 see it ??


----------

